
ASK HN: How you keep notes about the ideas that strikes your mind? - ravirajx7
I being a sophomore student have no clue about how developers and software engineers remember and execute that many things. I don&#x27;t do that much of coding though i understand a bit. I read tech threads all over the internet and there are many around me who does the same.
If you have any suggestion or advice to enhance coding and execution skills gradually what it will be?
======
sghiassy
Evernote

------
ithipster
i write papers to arxiv.org if it is big, or articles for ithipster.com if it
is small. and i also have a file called "raw-material.txt" inside my book's
source code repository.

